# Shooting My Cheapo's and F-16 Today ;- )



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out to my spot and let some ammo fly. Since I changed my aiming method a bit and I'm leaning over the elastic more and keeping the elastic in line with the target better, my shots are much more consistent and I'm pretty happy with the way the ammo is flying.

The first three slings you see, the F-16 is on the left and I shot that with marbles .. Using Kent #303 tubes. It really sends bigger ammo out very well also ! The sling in the middle is the smallest of this bunch with a 6mm wire thickness using 1842 premium elastic but it is cut a we bit to short, but man alive it sends 3/8 steel out at warp speed. The last sling is a 7mm wire diameter Cheapo with 3050 tubes and it is easy to pull and is great for 3/8 steel ...very good for starlings and other larger pest birds for sure. Where I shoot just about every shot is in the 30-40 yard range.

The last pick is a smaller sling set up with a single tube and I shot 5/16 steel out of it. It sends out that babies very nicely and it would make a nice sparrow and maybe starling sling. I shot that a lot today and did quite well with it. I'm a bit leery of that sling as I do think it may be cast but it feels strong. I should really do up one of the 6mm wire slings as I would feel safer.



















wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I shot this wire sling yesterday shooting 5/16" steel and they flew great.

This is a wire sling from China, and it is very poor but for messing around it is OK. I have some old 3050 tubing on it that was a bad batch from about two years ago and it is poor feeling ... A set of 2040 would work great.










wll


----------

